# Uber way behind on electric car uptake



## Ahchaa (May 1, 2019)

Went into greenlight hub and they said they are not ready to approve share driving in a 2017 Renault zoe (but small ass toyota corolla no problem)
and they said they are approving teslas on a case by case basis..

Whats the problem. these cars are 5 star safety and I think the passengers will dig the low noise and smooth ride.

Anyone in Adelaide successful in getting their electric car approved yet?

Should i just work for Ola for a while??


----------



## MichaelV (Jul 20, 2018)

My Model 3 was approved, but only for X, nothing higher.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

It will be interesting to see where Model Y falls as to ride types.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Maybe they realise the pork will come home to roost when the weekly car repayment for a Tesla of $600 will not be covered by 50 hours online grossing $1000. the Uber BS dream will crack and burn. Morons.


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Weekly payment on a Model 3 SR+ is about $265 (about $1150/m *12 /52). I'm basically ready to take the plunge, pending finance approval, since I spend $200 a week on fuel anyway. I had hoped to wait for the CyberTruck, but meh, the Model 3 will suffice.

An SR+ has a 62kWh battery that'll give you roughly 280km (real world EPA) if you charge it to 80% and run down to 10%. You've got a log book for tax purposes - how many kms do you drive per day?

Rule of thumb is that, up to 80%, the number of kW on your charger is the number of km you get per 10 minutes of charging. And you don't push it past 80% most of the time, especially on-road. You're better off doing more quick & incomplete charges when you're near a rapid charger. Take a bathroom break, grab a coffee, let it charge for 15 minutes. If it's a 50kW charger that's another 75km of range. So your daily 280km goes up to 355km.

This assumes you have an electrician install the (supplied) wall connector at home & run a high amperage circuit out to it (maybe 40 amps - though 20 amps would suffice). A standard 10 amp circuit for 10 hours (while you sleep) on standard 240 volts will only give you around 144km of range - nowhere near enough - so you'll want to install a proper charger. And if you plan to sleep in, tell your car to charge to 90%.

There's a ChargeFox Ultra-Rapid charger at Zetland, not far from the Airport. It claims to be 350kW, but for Teslas it's max 200kW (as it's really 500 amps, and Tesla battery packs only run at 400 volts). That'll bring a Model 3 SR+ up to 80% in around 15 minutes, depending on how low your state of charge was when you started. That bathroom & coffee break gives you around an entire day's driving right there. Though it costs you 40c per kwh.

Most other public chargers around Sydney are kinda rubbish, but there are a few 22kW chargers around. Mostly ChargeFox. And they tend to be free.

Evie is about to launch a few 50kW chargers, but they're going to be expensive. 

Don't bother with the NRMA 50kW charger at Homebush Bay (unless it's the middle of the night). There's only one, and it's always got a queue. They also banned rideshare in its ToS.

There are also 2 Tesla Superchargers in Broadway and Macquarie Park (though they also banned rideshare in the Superchargers ToS). They're 42c per kwh.

If you land a job to Wollongong, there's an unreliable ChargePoint charger at Fairy Meadow (50kW), a decent ChargeFox charger at Figtree (22kW) and soon there'll be a 350kW (200kW) ChargeFox ultra-rapid charger at Shell Cove. But the Figtree one is just a plug, and you have to BYO Type 2 cable (about $280 to purchase - but you'll definitely want to buy one)

If you land a job to the Southern Highlands, there's an NRMA rapid charger (50kW) at Mittagong. For now it's free, but eventually it'll be for NRMA (road service) members only.

If you land a job to the Central Coast, there are a lot of Tesla 22kW destination chargers around. Also the superchargers at Tuggerah. But surprisingly few others there.

At least there are few issues finding compatible cables in Australia. A Tesla Model 3 has a CCS2 combo connector - which is basically the standard across Australia. Only the really old Tesla Model S and X cars in Australia use the proprietary connector. And if you pull up to a charger that doesn't have a CCS2 Combo plug, it probably has a Type 2 cable (or a Type 2 plug where you BYO cable). CCS2 and Type 2 are backwards compatible by design - as the top half of a CCS2 Combo plug is a Type 2 plug. Very few companies (looking at you, ActewAGL) use non-standard CCS1 plugs (which look like they'll charge, but don't).


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

Now that's a knife! What a post :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## QBN_PC (Aug 2, 2019)

Turns out I got several key details wrong. 

Any Type 2 connector that’s rated at 22kw or thereabouts will only charge a Model 3 at 11kw. That’s the limit of its onboard charger. Still pretty good, but not realistic for us to use on-road. This unfortunately includes destination chargers and a lot of public chargers. Better than nothing, but only just. 

—

There are 2 ways to charge an EV: AC or DC. 

If you plug it into AC there’s an onboard charger that converts it into DC. The onboard charger decides what the car needs and pumps bad much of that juice in as it can (which isn’t much).

If you plug it into DC, that box on the side of the road decides what the car needs. And it does a very good job at supplying that. 

—

With the exception of the old fashioned Tesla supercharger connectors (which don’t work in a Model 3 anyway), if you see the half connector (including a Tesla destination charger), that’s AC. If you see the combo connector (the two plugs in one), that’s DC. 

And if you see that stupid round CHAdeMO connector, it’ll be fast, but only if you have a converter.

—

On doing some more reading, keep a close eye on Evie Networks. They’re putting in a mix of 50kW and 350kW (200kW) DC chargers. While they say the city ones will be 50kW, Heathcote Caltex southbound is about to get 350kW. Woohoo! I’ll probably be a regular there. Their per-minute fees will be a total ripoff on the 50s but they’ll be reasonable for 200kW (500 amps at 400 volts).


----------

